# My holiday gift to myself. What's yours?



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Lohengrin and Parsifal on successive nights in Germany and Netherlands just before new year. Thanks me!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*New (To Me) Wagner DVDs for Christmas!*

Mine are two:

https://www.amazon.com/Strauss-Elektra-Birgit-Nilsson/dp/B000GPPPXQ

https://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Parsifal-Metropolitan-Opera/dp/B00CU55HMY

For those of you who are keinerlinkerclickerer, these are the Parsifal Met-DVD mit Jonas Kaufmann und die berühmte Elektra-DVD mit die grosse Birgit Nilsson, Leonie Rysanek, und Mignon Dunn, unter der Regie von James Levine.

Fröhliche Weihnachten!

:tiphat:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Georg


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Mine are two:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Strauss-Elektra-Birgit-Nilsson/dp/B000GPPPXQ
> 
> ...


If got those two already.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I watched the Elektra yesterday. Even though a couple of Birgit's high notes weren't in the right place, her assumption and interpretation of this role were simply stunning. Some of the best, most completely involved singing-acting I have ever seen. I am SO glad I ordered this. There will never be another one like her.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


>


I always enjoy hearing him on Met historic broadcasts. He is a very emotional singer.
I got myself a device to convert my old cassettes to MP3's. I have some very rare stuff from a collector and I will post on Youtube and let you know. John


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> I watched the Elektra yesterday. Even though a couple of Birgit's high notes weren't in the right place, her assumption and interpretation of this role were simply stunning. Some of the best, most completely involved singing-acting I have ever seen. I am SO glad I ordered this. There will never be another one like her.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


Never is a very long time George, who knows someday????


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> I watched the Elektra yesterday. Even though a couple of Birgit's high notes weren't in the right place, her assumption and interpretation of this role were simply stunning. Some of the best, most completely involved singing-acting I have ever seen. I am SO glad I ordered this. There will never be another one like her.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


George, I TOTALLY agree with you. It is amazing how good she still sounds in her early 60's. Her acting!! OMG! You know she didn't have to do much. With that large,expressive face she could convey so much with a small facial gesture. She WAS Elektra!!!! I read that she continued to work on her characterizations of various roles till the end.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Never is a very long time George, who knows someday????


You Dutch are so bloody positive, putting your fingers in dikes and all. I think Goerke is the best thing since Nilsson, but she still ain't Nilsson!!!;-)


----------



## cheftimmyr (Oct 28, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You Dutch are so bloody positive, putting your fingers in ***** and all. I think Goerke is the best thing since Nilsson, but she still ain't Nilsson!!!;-)


I saw Goerke in Siegfried this year, already got tickets for her Gotterdammerung finale... should be good 2017!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Never is a very long time George, who knows someday????


Ain't gonna happen!

(Although Christine Goerke is wonderful.)

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

cheftimmyr said:


> I saw Goerke in Siegfried this year, already got tickets for her Gotterdammerung finale... should be good 2017!


Can she still manage high C's at this stage in her career. She had an amazing high D in Norma 15 or so years ago in Seattle, but her voice has changed a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You Dutch are so bloody positive, putting your fingers in ***** and all. I think Goerke is the best thing since Nilsson, but she still ain't Nilsson!!!;-)


Now you know why .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You Dutch are so bloody positive, putting your fingers in dikes and all. I think Goerke is the best thing since Nilsson, but she still ain't Nilsson!!!;-)


Do not forget Eva-Maria Westbroek .


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't think she will ever progress from Sieglinde to the Valkyrie. Nor should she, for her own vocal health.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## cheftimmyr (Oct 28, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Can she still manage high C's at this stage in her career. She had an amazing high D in Norma 15 or so years ago in Seattle, but her voice has changed a lot.


She managed it but as it was my first time seeing her I was expecting a slightly more dynamic performance. It was my first live performance of Siegfried so I was comparing with Nilsson and Varnay... perhaps an unfair expectation! I am looking forward to seeing her again though, and will have a better basis to form an overall opinion...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Since 26:th december is day of the martyrs so why not something from an opera about a martyr:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I give you all Bach / Anne Sofie von Otter


----------

